# نخنوخ: الداخلية قبضت عليّ لإرضاء الإخوان



## SALVATION (25 أغسطس 2012)

نخنوخ: الداخلية قبضت عليّ لإرضاء الإخوان​










البلطجي صبري نخنوخ مع المضبوطات​


كتب- محمد صلاح وشيرين طاهر: منذ 11 دقيقة 59 ثانية 
"البلطجى، البرنس، المعلم، وأبو الأشبال"..ألقاب تقلدها أشهر بلطجى فى مصر والذى تم القبض عليه داخل فيلته المحصنة بمنطقة كينج مريوط أول أمس.
البلطجى الشهير وقف مزهوا بعد القبض عليه اعتقادا منه أنه محصن بحقيبة الأسرار التى هدد بإفشائها فى حالة الاقتراب منه أو وضعه فى السجن، والتى ستكشف عن أسرار خطيرة كان نخنوخ فيها العامل المشترك فى عدة قضايا بلطجة خلال السنوات الماضية، أهمها تزويرالانتخابات، وتوريد البلطجية فى المظاهرات.​ 
ومن جانبه، كشف اللواء أحمد حلمى مساعد وزير الداخلية للأمن العام فى تصريحات خاصة لبواية الوفد، أن صبرى حلمى نخنوخ كان المورد الأساسي لأعمال البلطجة فى الانتخابات، وإرهاب المواطنين وأصحاب الأعمال طوال السنوات الماضية.
وأشار مدير الأمن العام إلى أن عملية القبض على نخنوخ وسط عصابته استغرق التجهيز لها أسبوعا كاملا، بعد تزايد نشاط المذكور فى فرض الإتاوات وتوريد البلطجية والأعمال المنافية للآداب.
وأشار الى قيام ثلاث مأموريات اشتركت فيها أجهزة الأمن العام وأمن الإسكندرية والأمن المركزى، وكان هناك أكثر من مصدر سري اشترك فى عملية تسهيل القبض على المتهم، والتى تحدد لها ساعة الصفر خلال ليلة 24 أغسطس.
وأكد حلمى أن نخنوخ كان نشاطه الأساسي فى الجيزة والقاهرة، وله أكثر من محل إقامة، ويمتلك العديد من الشقق والشاليهات فى الساحل الشمالى، وجار حصر ممتلكاته الأخرى.
وأضاف مدير الأمن العام أن عمليات إسقاط البلطجية ستستمر الأيام القادمة لتحقيق السيطرة الكاملة والاستقرار داخل الشارع المصرى.
وفى النيابة فجر صبرى نخنوخ المتهم بالبلطجة مفاجأة من العيار الثقيل فى تحقيقات النيابة برئاسة أيمن غباشى رئيس نيابة العامرية ثانى غرب الإسكندرية، حيث قدم "نخنوخ " "تسجيل فيديو" لأحد قيادات حزب الحرية والعدالة فى برنامج تليفزيونى شهير يعترف فيه بتحريضه لوزارة الداخلية ضد "نخنوخ" ويحاول إلصاق التهم به ويطالب بالقبض عليه واتهمه بأنه من أعوان النظام البائد.​ 
أكد " نخنوخ " من خلال التحقيقات أنه رجل أعمال ليس "بلطجيا" وانه سافر الى لبنان العام الماضى يوم 20 فبراير 2011 وعاد الى الاسكندرية منذ 4 ايام لاداء بعض اعماله الخاصة ولم يشارك فى اى مؤامرة ضد الشعب المصرى او حرق او تخريب الاقسام الشرطة فى ثورة 25 يناير ولم يعمل بودى جارى لأحد وزراء النظام السابق ولا أحد من رجال الاعمال.
واتهم " نخنوخ " وزارة الداخلية بتلفيق القضايا ضده لارضاء الاخوان المسلمين وانهم يحاولون اتهامه بهذه التهم لتقديمه "كبش فداء" لارضاء نظام الاخوان.
كما اكد "نخنوخ" انه اثناء مداهمة قوات الامن فيلته كان نائما فى جناحة الخاص ولا علاقة له بالاسلحة المضبوطة غير طبنجة واحدة خاصة به وهى مرخصة اما بالنسبة للسيدات التى قيل انهن متواجدات بالفيلا فلا علاقة له بهم ولم يعرفهم ماعدا سيدة واحدة كانت زوجة صديقه وهما كانا فى استضافته بالفيلا. أما بالنسبة للاسود فهى للترويج وبيعها ومصر كلها تعلم بذلك منذ عامين – على حد قوله.
وفى سياق متصل، كشفت معاينة النيابة أمس للفيلا عن وجود كارنيهات تفيد قيام المتهم بانتحال صفة مستشار بهيئة قضايا الدولة، كما عثر على بندقية آلية، وبندقية رصاص يشتبه فى أن تكون أثرية، وقميص واقٍ من الرصاص و3 أجهزة لاسلكى ماركة موتورولا، إضافة إلى نصف مليون جنيه مصرى و3 آلاف دولار أمريكى، و4000 ليرة لبنانى، و16 هاتفاً محمولاً، و6 ساعات مختلفة الماركات، وجهاز ليزر رؤية ليلية، و5 سيارات تحمل أرقام: ن م 1328 - ع ع س 418، ب ط 4329، س ه 3279، أ ق ل 864.​ 
أمر أيمن غباشى رئيس نيابة العامرية ثانى غرب الاسكندرية حبس رجل الاعمال صبرى نخنوخ و 17 متهما آخرين منهم 4 فتيات أربعة أيام على ذمة التحقيق لاتهمامهم بحيازة أسلحة نارية بدون ترخيص وإدارة فيلته للأعمال المنافية للآداب.​ 
كانت قد وردت معلومات سرية إلى اللواء خالد غرابة مدير أمن الإسكندرية أكدتها التحريات السرية، مفادها تواجد المدعو صبرى حلمى نخنوخ الشهير بـ(نخنوخ)، الذى يعد أحد أشهر البلطجية فى مصر داخل فيلته الكائنة بمنطقة كينج مريوط، وبرفقته عدد كبير من مساعديه الذين يستخدمهم فى أعمال البلطجة وفرض النفوذ، واحتفاظهم بكمية كبيرة من الأسلحة النارية المتنوعة داخل الفيلا.
تم مداهمة الفيلا مساء أمس بقوات من البحث الجنائي والأمن المركزي ، وأمكن السيطرة على عدد خمسة "أسود" ، وعدد ستة " كلاب حراسة شرسة" يستعين بهم المذكور لحراسته وتأمينه، وبحوزته المضبوطات التالي بندقية آلية عيار 762 ×39 ، وعدد 7 خزن طلقات خاصة بها عدد 2 طبنجة بالخزائن الخاصة بهما بندقية رصاص " يشتبه في أثريتها عدد 449 طلقة آلية ، وعدد 42 طلقة 9 مم ، وعدد 76 طلقة نصف بوصة، وعدد 11 طلقة خرطوش .عدد 4 سيوف 4 صواعق كهربائية، صديرى واقي من الرصاص عدد 2 جهاز لا سلكي موتورولا بالشاحن .
كما ضبط بحوزته مبالغ مالية كبيرة عملات مصرية وأجنبيه وتليفون محمول وعدد من الساعات ، وكمية من المشغولات الذهبية وعدد من اللوحات المعدنية الخاصة بالسيارات وعدد 5 سيارات ماركات مختلفة ".
وتمكنت القوات من ضبط عدد 12 شخصا من أتباعه من العناصر الجنائية الخطرة المطلوبة للتنفيذ عليها في العديد من القضايا والأحكام ..وهم . «محمد. ع. ع « عاطل يبلغ من العمر 35 سنة، مسجل خطر فرض سيطرة، وبحوزته طبنجة ماركة «براوننج» بدون ترخيص، ومحكوم عليه فى القضية رقم 36887 لعام 2009 جنايات قسم الهرم و«عبدالحليم. م. ع» عاطل يبلغ من العمر 36 سنة، و«مصطفى. أ. ع» عاطل يبلغ من العمر 36 سنة، و«سعيد. م. م» عاطل يبلغ من العمر 35 سنة، و«أشرف. أ. ج» 40 سنة، ومحكوم عليه غيايباً 3 سنوات فى القضية تبديد حملت رقم 16377 لعام 2007 جنح عين شمس، و«خالد. م. ع» عاطل يبلغ من العمر 24 سنة، و«أحمد. ع. أ» 43 سنة، ومحمد.
ح. ع» عاطل يبلغ من العمر 33 سنة، و«أبوالمجد. ع. أ» عاطل يبلغ من العمر 48 سنة، و«حسن. أ. م» عاطل يبلغ من العمر 33 سنة، و«مرسى. س. س» 16 سنة، و«محمد. أ. ج» عاطل يبلغ من العمر 33 سنة و«آمال. م» 49 سنة و«دنيا. ح. ع» تبلغ من العمر 19 سنة، و«سوزان. س. ر» تبلغ من العمر 33 سنة.
وكانت قد ذاعت شهرة نخنوخ كأهم قائد للبلطجة فى أحياء القاهرة مع بداية عام 2000، حيث كان يملك مكاتب لتوريد البلطجية بمناطق البساتين والمهندسين والهرم وفيصل، ليستخدمهم الحزب الوطنى المنحل فى تأمين صناديق الانتخابات وتسويد البطاقات لصالح أعضائه، كما أشيع اشتراكه فى عمليات تخريب المنشآت العامة والسجون وأقسام الشرطة خلال ثورة 25 يناير لنشر الذعر على أمل أن يخاف المواطنون ويخضعوا للأمر الواقع ببقاء مبارك فى السلطة لحمايتهم وتوفير الأمان المفقود. ​ 
وجمع نخنوخ مبالغ مالية طائلة من خلال فرض الإتاوات على أصحاب المحلات وسائقى الميكروباص وقيامه بتأجير بعض المحلات بشارعي الهرم والمهندسين، واستعانته بشبكة البلطجية فى حماية الكازينوهات التى تتعرض من وقت لآخر لمشاكل وتهديدات، حيث يملك قصرا على طريق مصر - الإسكندرية الصحراوى، وشاليها فارها بمارينا وفيلا فى شرم الشيخ، إضافة الى ملايين الجنيهات. 
كما أنه كان بطلا لواقعة ذبح الحمير الشهيرة وإلقاء جثثها في الطريق العام منذ أكثر من عامين بالإسكندرية، وهي الواقعة التى أثارت الذعر بين المواطنين، حتى تأكد أنها كانت لإطعام أسوده الموجودة بالفيلا التى تقع على مقربة من الشارع الرئيسى لكينج مريوط.​ 









​​​


----------



## النهيسى (25 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا جدا للخبر عقبال الباقى​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 أغسطس 2012)

*قررت محكمة جنح العامرية بالإسكندرية، تجديد حبس صبري نخنوخ 15 يوما على  ذمة القضيةالمتهم فيها بالاتجار في المخدرات، وتكوين شبكة دعارة، وحيازة  أسلحة وحيوانات بدون ترخيص.
الأهرام
*​


----------



## SALVATION (26 أغسطس 2012)

جريدة الوطن
*نخنوخ يقدم للنيابة سي دي للبلتاجى فى أحداث ثورة يناير 






 محمد البلتاجى القيادى الإخوانى 

8/26/2012 6:41:00 PM
الإسكندرية - محمد محجوب أبو العلا: 
أمر المستشار إبراهيم الهلباوى المحامى العام لنيابات غرب الإسكندرية، بفحص السي دي المقدم من رجل الأعمال صبرى نخنوخ و الذى يشمل تسجيلات خاصة للقيادى الإخوانى محمد البلتاجى فى أحد البرامج التليفزيونية و الخاص بأحداث ثورة يناير, و أكدت النيابة إنه سيتم فحص السي دي بمعرفة الخبراء .
كانت محكمة جنح العامرية بالإسكندرية قد أمرت بتجديد حبس رجل الأعمال صبرى نخنوخ و 17 متهما آخرين 15 يوما على ذمة القضية المتهم فيها بالإتجار فى المخدرات و حيازة أسلحة و حيونات غير مرخصة .
و كان المستشار أيمن غباشى رئيس نيابة العامرية ثانى غرب الإسكندرية قد أمر بحبس رجل الأعمال صبرى نخنوخ و 17 متهما آخرين منهم 4 فتيات أربعة أيام على ذمة التحقيق لإتهامهم بحيازة أسلحة نارية بدون ترخيص و إدارة فيلته للأعمال المنافية للآداب.

*


​


----------



## SALVATION (27 أغسطس 2012)

"صدي البلد" تواصل نشر أقوال نخنوخ.."أنا مواطن بدرجة رئيس جمهورية..ومش هاقع لوحدى ومعايا سيديهات لناس كبيرة "
الإثنين 27.08.2012 - 01:10 ص 

كتبت ياسمين أبو طالب 






أنا مواطن بدرجة رئيس جمهورية ومش ذنبي إنى ليا هيبة
أنا مش هاقع لوحدى ومعايا سيد يهات لناس كبيرة هتطلع وقت اللزوم وسي دى البلتاجى أول القصيدة
انا صاحبي ذراعي ومخي ومحدش يقدر يكسرنى لانى اتعلمت اموت مامومتش
أنا طول عمري حبيب العادلي وفي ملعوب اتلعب عليا واتحبك صح

تواصل "صدي البلد" نشر نص تحقيقات نيابة غرب الإسكندرية مع صبري حلمي نخنوخ أشهر بلطجي في مصر،والذي تم ضبطه مؤخرا علي ذمة قضية حيازة كمية كبيرة من الأسلحة النارية والمواد المخدرة، وعثر داخل الفيلا على 5 أسود و نمر ونعامة وثعبانين ونسناس و7 كلاب و4 خيول، وبرفقته عددا كبيرا من مساعديه الذين يستخدمهم في أعمال البلطجة وفرض النفوذ، واحتفاظهم بكمية كبيرة من الأسلحة النارية المتنوعة داخل الفيلا.

الغريب في الموضوع أن نخنوخ يتمتع بتماسك شديد ونفسية مرتفعه حسبما أكد المحققون الذين يقومون بإستجوابه والذين يؤكدون أيضا حفاظ نخنوخ علي إبتسامته العريضة التى تعبر عن الثقة الشديدة في خروجه من محبسه.

وأكد نخنوخ خلال التحقيقات إنه مواطن بدرجة رئيس جمهورية مما سبب الدهشة والاستعجاب لفريق التحقيقات من ثقة المتهم العالية في نفسه، شارحا مقصده من هذه الجملة بأنه طوال حياته لم يعمل تحت قيادة أحدا ولكنه ظل طيلة حياته قائدا لكل من يعمل معهم خاصة أيام إنتخابات الرئاسة في عام 2000 والذي قادها بالالاف من الرجال معاونوه، مؤكدا أنه ليس ذنبه أنه له "هيبة" حسبما قال.

وأضاف نخنوخ أنهمن كان يخطط ويدبر طرق سير العملية الانتخابية في دوائره التي كان يملك بها النفوذ والسطوة وهي البساتين والهرم وذلك لخدمة الريس قاصدا الرئيس المخلوع حسني مبارك، مؤكدا أنه كان يخدم البلد ويراعي مصالح المسؤلين الكبار الذين كانوا يحركون الدولة كما يشاءون، حسبما قال.

وأوضح نخنوخ أنه يملك مجموعة كبيرة من الأراضي والفيلات والقصور وهي أصل تجارته وعمله، مؤكدا أن تجارته في الأراضي هى "وش الخير والسعد عليه" ولا يحتاج بعد ذلك في أن يتاجر في السلاح أو المخدرات وأن كميات الاسلحة التى ضبطت عنده تخص استخدامه الشخصي لحمايته وحماية ممتلكاته وتخص رجاله الذين يعملون معه متسائلا:" هو في رئيس جمهورية معندهوش سلاح يحميه عشان ميتغدرش بيه". 

وأشار نخنوخ إلي انه يعتبر نفسه رئيس جمهورية من يعملون معه لأنه ببساطة كان حبيب العادلي وزير الداخلية يستعين به في الانتخابات الرئاسية في عام 2005 لمعرفته بقدرته وعلاقاته وقوته وجبروته، وقال:" إنى لا اخشي أحدا ولا أهاب سوى نخنوخ ذاته"، مؤكدا أن الجميع يخضع لقوته ورغباته والكل يعمل وفقا لـ" دماغى" حسبما وصف، مشيرا الي أن بعض رجاله كانوا ينادوه بثعلب الصحراء وذلك لدهائه الشديد وعبقريته في رسم الخطط والعمليات الخاصة.

ويسطرد نخنوخ قائلا: هو رئيس الجمهورية إيه... غير عبارة عن رجل قوى .. سلاحه هو عقله ومن يحركه هو الذراع.. "وأنا صاحبي ذراعي ومخي عشان كده محدش قدر عليا ولا حد هيقدر يكسرنى .. انا اموت مامومتش".

وقال نخنوخ انه رجل بألف عقل لا أحدا يقدر علي إذائه، مؤكدا أنه لن يترك ثأره ممن وشي عليه قاصدا الإخوان، مؤكدا انه إذا أرادوا ايقاعه وسقوطه فلن يقع بمفرده، مشيرا إلي انه يملك سيدهات وأوراق تخص أشخاص ذو مكانات كبيرة في الدولة قبل وبعد الثورة موجهها لهم جمله" هما عارفين نفسهم كويس، ونخنوخ عمره ما هيكون كبش فداء لحد".

ولفت إلي انه لم يقل كلاما مرسل، مؤكدا أن سي دى القيادى الإخوانى محمد البلتاجي أول القصيدة والأيام القادمة سوف تكشف الحقيقة وتسقط الأقنعه والمقنعين.

وأكد نخنوخ أن كل الامور تؤكد " أن في ملعوب عليا واتحبك صح" لإنى طول عمري حبيب الداخلية من أيام حبيب العادلي والكل كان بيتمنى خدمتى ورضايا"، مشيرا إلى أنله صداقات كثيرة بشخصيات كبيرة في وزارة الداخلية وكانت تأتى للسهر معه في قصره في الكنج مريوط، متسائلا : " ما الذي تغير الآن؟







​


----------



## SALVATION (27 أغسطس 2012)

> أنا مش هاقع لوحدى ومعايا سيد يهات لناس كبيرة هتطلع وقت اللزوم وسي دى البلتاجى أول القصيدة


​


> ​



هيخلصوا منك
اللحق بقى وزع نسخ من التسجيلات دى​​​


----------



## SALVATION (27 أغسطس 2012)

أول حوار تليفيزيونى مع نخنوخ أخطر بلطجى فى مصر​


[YOUTUBE]JLfVw7R1lU0&feature[/YOUTUBE]​​


----------



## SALVATION (29 أغسطس 2012)

تصريحات تقال لاول مره من شقيق نخنوخ وشاهد ماذا قال عن البلتاجى 




*







الثلاثاء 28.08.2012 - 10:37 م

كتب محمود كارم

قال سعيد نخنوخ، شقيق صبري نخنوخ، أشهر بلطجي في مصر، إنه لا صحة للادعاءات بأنه بلطجي مثل أخيه بدليل أنه لم يُقدم محضر واحد ضده طوال فترة حياته، مضيفًا أن قوات الشرطة ألقت القبض على أخيه مجاملة للدكتور محمد البلتاجي. 

وأضاف سعيد، خلال لقائه الإعلامية ريهام السهلي في برنامج "90 دقيقة" على قناة "المحور"، أن صبري لم يكن له علاقة بوزير الداخلية السابق حبيب العدلي أو جمال مبارك، متسائلاً عن أسباب اقتحام أكثر من 30 سيارة شرطة و3 مدرعة للفيلا مع عدم تواجد تهمة محددة له.

وقال إنه تم ضبط صبري بطبنجة وآلي وأنه كان يستخدمهما في تأمين نفسه والفيلا، وقال إن جميع الحيوانات المتواجدة لدى صبري في الفيلا مرخصة وأن السيدات الذين تم ضبطهن بالفيلا 4 سيدات واحدة منهن زوجة أحد أصدقائه الذي كان متواجدًا بالفيلا وسيدة تبلغ 60 عامًا جاءت لزيارته برفقة 2 من ابنتيها وكلاهما بكر.

وحول استخدام النظام السابق لنخنوخ في أعمال البلطجة في الانتخابات قال إن صبري لا يعرف شيئًا عن السياسة ولم يتعاون مع الحزب الوطني المنحل وليس له علاقة بحبيب العادلي وزير الداخلية.

وحول فرضه إتاوات على كاباريهات شارع الهرم أكد أن صبري ليس في حاجة إلى الأموال وأن القصر الذي يملكه كان يستضيف به عددًا كبيرًا من الممثلين مثل مدحت صالح وسعد الصغير، وأنه تم تصوير عدد من المسلسلات داخل هذا القصر.*​
*



جريدة الوطن
​*




​


----------



## SALVATION (29 أغسطس 2012)

*أحمد رزق: هذه حكايتي مع "نخنوخ" أشهر بلطجي في مصر

Mon, 08/27/2012 - 23:00 


 



 



بعد الاعترافات التي أدلى بها "نخنوخ" أشهر بلطجي في مصر أمام النيابة، والتي أكد فيها أنه على علاقة وطيدة بعدد كبير من فناني الوسط الفني منهم الفنان أحمد رزق، التقت "العربية نت" الفنان المصري للحديث عن تداعيات هذه العلاقة، وما الذي يربط فناناً شهيراً مثله به.
وقال رزق إنه بالفعل تعرّف إلى نخنوخ وذلك أثناء تصوير فيلم "لخمة راس"، حيث كانت شخصية أشرف عبدالباقي في العمل لشخص اسمه "نخنوخ" وكان بلطجياً في الأحداث، وحينما علم بذلك "نخنوخ الحقيقي" أبلغ سعد الصغير أنه غاضب بشدة من العمل لإظهاره كبلطجي وهو ليس كذلك، فاقترح المؤلف أحمد عبدالله على سعد أن يتقابل مع نخنوخ لشرح العمل والشخصية له، وإذا كان له اعتراض من الممكن أن يغيّر اسم الشخصية.
وأضاف رزق أنه بعد ذلك تم تحديد مقابلة مع نخنوخ عن طريق سعد الصغير أيضاً، حيث كان هو الوسيط بينهما، فذهب إليه رزق برفقة المؤلف وأشرف عبدالباقي بالإضافة لسعد، وحينما شرحوا له الشخصية ودورها أبدى عدم غضبه، وبعد ذلك جاء لزيارتهم بالأستوديو مرتين أو ثلاثة، وبعد ذلك كانت هناك مكالمات تليفونية بينهما، ولكن انقطعت هذه الاتصالات كلياً منذ ثلاث سنوات تقريباً.*


----------



## SALVATION (29 أغسطس 2012)

صبري نخنوخ محمد البلتاجي حاططني في دماغه.. وبدفع تمن علاقتي بجمال وعلاء مبارك​*2012-08-29 12:48:53*​





الحلقة بدأت بجملة من مقدمة البرنامج ريهام سعيد عندما قالت "صبري نخنوخ محبوب، أكيد محبوب"، لأنه في اللحظة التي أتكلم فيها هناك كم كبير من المداخلات التليفونية تلقاها فريق إعداد البرنامج..
ووصفت ريهام هذه المكالمات بأنها تعبر عن ثورة حب لصبري نخنوخ، ثم طرحت ريها سعيد سؤالا على المشاهدين، وقالت: هل توافقون على اللجوء لأي شخص آخر لحل مشاكلكم غير رجال الأمن؟!، وقالت إن هذه الفكرة زرعت من خلال النظام السابق وهي تعتبر عنصر من عنصر الفساد، التي وقع فيها صبري نخنوخ.
ثم تم عرض تسجيل الحوار مع نخنوخ، "انت مين؟"، هذا هو السؤال الذي وجهعته ريهام سعيد لصبري نخنوخ، فرد قائلا: أنا صبري نخنوخ، فكررت عليه السؤال مرة أخرى، فقل، أنا رجل أعمال مصري..
ثم سألته ماذا حدث؟ فقال أنا خارج مصر منذ 20 ديسمبر 2011، اي منذ 10 أشهر، وهذا مثبت في جواز سفري، سافرت من القاهرة لبيروت ومنها إلى بانكوك، ثم عدت إلى بيروت ومنها إلى مصر، طيران، وأكد نخنوخ أنه ليس لديه قضايا مسجله ضده.
وعندما سألته ريهام سعيد عن سبب شهرته ومعرفة الناس له، فقال، الحمد لله الناس بتحبني، ولي شعبيتي لأنني أساعدهم وأحل لهم مشاكلهم، ولا أعرف ماذا حدث هذه المرة، الدفة قلبت علي هذه المرة، كنت أحل المشاكل وأساعد الناس بدون مقابل، في ناس كتير بتكون مفترية بنقعد ونحاول نحل المشكلة وننصر المظلوم، والناس بتسمع كلامي بالحب، وأنا لم أضر أحد.
واضاف نخنوخ، لست أكبر بلطجي بالاسكندرية، وهذه شائعات، هل تقدم أحد ضدي بمحضر بلطجة، أما بالنسبة للأسود التي تم ضبطها في بيتي فقصتها معروفة منذ فترة، أنا اقوم بتربيتها، وأنا حاصل على قرار من المحكمة بالاحتفاظ بهذه الأسود في منزلي، بعد أما اثيرت أزمة عظام الحمير بالإسكندرية والتي كنت أطعمها للأسود.
وقال نخنوخ، كنت أربي هذه الأسود حبا فيها، ولا أستخدمها في البلطجة، أنا رجل غني لست في حاجة للبلطجة، وأضاف أن هناك أشخاص كثيرين يستخدمون اسمه في أشياء سيئة.
وقال نخنوخ أنه إذا كان بلطجي أو لديه اسلحة ما استسلم بسهولة أثناء القبض وتحول الأمر لمعركة، لكن كل شيء تم بهدوء، وأحب أن اشير إلى أن الداخلية اذا كانت قد طلبت مني الذهاب إليها دون أن تحشد هذه المدرعات كنت ذهبت إليهم طواعية، ولا يوجد ما يستدعى أن أثير المشاكل.
واتهم نخنوخ محمد البلتاجي القيادي بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، بأنه "حاطه في دماغه" بعد ما ظهر في قناة النهار مع خالد صلاح وطالب الداخلية بالقبض على صبري نخنوخ لأنه بلطجي..
ثم عرضت القناة تسجيل للبلتاجي مع خالد صلاح بتاريخ 29 نوفمبر 2011، يقول فيه البلتاجي أنه سأل اللواء أحمد جمال عندما كان مساعد وزير الداخلية عن صبري نخنوخ؟، فقال إنه مورد بلطجية على مستوى القطر، وسأله عملت معاه ايه وبيشتغل لحساب مين؟!
واضاف نخنوخ، هما فاهمين اني كنت مع الحزب، ولكن أنا لم أكن أؤجر في الانتخابات، أنا نزلت الانتخابات في 2005 لمساعد المرحوم بدر القاضي الذي كان مرشحا في دائرة بولاق، وساندته فقط.
وأكد نخنوخ قائلا، أنا لا أدخن فكيف يجدوا عندي مخدرات، أنا عندي ديسكو عادي في بيتي أنا حر، أنا عامل فيلا فيها كل ديكورات ساونا وحمام سباحة، أما محمد الذي تم القبض عليه واتهم بالدعارة هو مدير شركتي ومن معه هي زوجته.
وأكد نخنوخ أن هناك فرق بين الجدعنة والبلطجة، الجدعنة تقدم خدمة ببلاش ومساندة الضعيف أما بلطجة ياخذ مقابل ويتم تأجيره.
وأكد نخنوخ أنه غير متزوج وأنه خطب من لبنان منذ ايام، وأنه لم يفكر في الزواج إلا بعد الوصول لسن 49 لأنه كان مهموم بعمله.
وأضاف نخنوخ، أنا زعلان مش مكسور،وما يحدث لي الآن بسبب أن علاقتي كانت كويسه بعلاء وجمال مبارك وأنا بدفع التمن''.
وقد قال سعد الصغير خلال اتصال هاتفي بالبرنامج أن نخنوخ كان دائماً يساعد الناس بالأموال من أجل حل جميع مشاكلهم، موضحاً أنه ألتقى به في شارع الهرم عندما بدأ عمله فيه مؤكداً على أنه من ''أعطاه فرصة للعمل وساعد العديد من الفنانين.. وعيب لما يتخلوا عنه دلوقتي ..وعيب أوي شخص وقف جنبي اتخلي عنه لما يقع في مشكلة وأقول إني معرفوش''.​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (29 أغسطس 2012)

[YOUTUBE]19_fKb39Fic[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (29 أغسطس 2012)

هذه الفضية عايزين ظهور الحق فيها واضح ان اموضوع كبير اوى


----------



## oesi no (29 أغسطس 2012)

وما يحدث لي الآن بسبب أن علاقتي كانت كويسه بعلاء وجمال مبارك وأنا بدفع التمن''.
مقالش الجمله دى هو !!


----------



## SALVATION (29 أغسطس 2012)

"تقصي حقائق قتل المتظاهرين" تستمع ل"نخنوخ" حول الأتهامات المنسوبة اليه
أ ش أ
8/29/2012 7:00 PM









طلبت لجنة تقصي الحقائق في وقائع قتل والشروع في قتل وإصابة المتظاهرين في ثورة 25 يناير"، برئاسة المستشار محمد عزت شرباش، من خلال خطاب بعثت به لرئاسة الجمهورية، طلبت تأجيل موعد تقديم تقريرها النهائي لشهرين قادمين؛ حيث إن مجموعات العمل لم تنته بعد من المهام المكلفة بها، نظرًا لكثرة الأحداث المتعلقة بها وتشعبها.

علي صعيد متصل، انتقل أمين عام اللجنة المستشار عمر مروان إلى سجن برج العرب بالإسكندرية؛ لسؤال المتهم صبري حلمي الشهير بـ"صبري نخنوخ"، أحد أشهر القائمين بأعمال البلطجة في مصر، عن دوره في الاعتداء على المتظاهرين أثناء الثورة، والأحداث الأخرى التالية لها، وعلاقته ببعض رموز النظام السابق وأعوانهم، للمساعدة من خلال أتباعه في العمل على إجهاض ثورة يناير.


شاهد المحتوى الأصلي علي بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية -​


----------



## SALVATION (29 أغسطس 2012)

*"ميدان روكسى" تنشر صور نخنوخ مع الفنانين



*​*
**



صبري نخنوع مع محمد فؤاد
*​​*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*​
*اقرأ المقال الأصلي علي بوابة الوفد الاليكترونية الوفد - "ميدان روكسى" تنشر صور نخنوخ مع الفنانين 
*​*
*​


----------



## SALVATION (29 أغسطس 2012)

*البلتاجى يطالب بالكشف عن دور نخنوخ فى مجزرة بورسعيد










الاربعاء 29 اغسطس 2012 6:04:41 م

قال الدكتور محمد البلتاجي عضو مجلس الشعب المنحل عن حزب الحرية والعدالة إن إمبراطور البلطجة نخنوخ متورط في العديد من الأزمات التي تمربها البلاد في الفترة الأخيرة.

ويذكر ان الشرطة كانت قد ألقت القبض على نخنوخ البلطجي ووجدت في فيلته، عددا من الاسود والثعابين وزرافة، فضلا عن ترسانة أسلحة.

وقال البلتاجي في تدوينة له عبرموقع التواصل الاجتماعي فيس بوك، أنه يتوجه لعدة أسئلة لوزير الداخلية، عن دور نخنوخ ورجاله من عصابات البلطجة المنظمة في أحداث مجزرة بورسعيد، بجانب أحداث ماسبيرو ومحمد محمود ومجلس الوزراء وغيرها من المجازر التي راح فيها الشهداء.

وقُتل 74 شخصا من مشجعي النادي الأهلي في بورسعيد على خلفية مباراة كرة قدم أمام النادي المصري مطلع فبراير الماضي.



البشاير​*​


----------



## SALVATION (29 أغسطس 2012)

العثور على خزينة سرية بقصر نخنوخ بها وثائق تدين النظام السابق






عثر فريق النيابة المكلف بتفتيش قصر صبرى نخنوح ـ أحد أباطرة البلطجة فى مصر ـ بمنطقة الكينج مريوط على خزينة سرية به. وأصدر المستشار هانى سالم رئيس نيابات استئناف الإسكندرية اليوم قرارا بالتحفظ على خزينة سرية، وانتداب خبير لفتحها، حيث أشارت التحريات إلى وجود أوراق ووثائق هامة بها خاصة بتعاملات نخنوخ مع عدد من رموز النظام السابق ، وشخصيات فنية ورياضية وسياسية عديدة. وواصلت النيابة أمس لليوم الثانى على التوالى التحقيق مع "نخنوخ" فى اتهامات وجهت إليه عن علاقته فى قضايا فساد وبلطجة مع عدد من رموز النظام وعن اتهامات بتورطه فى المشاركة فى موقعة الجمل والانفلات الأمنى واقتحام وحرق الأقسام وقت الثورة. ونفى نخنوخ خلال التحقيقات الاتهامات الموجهة إليه، مؤكدا أنها اتهامات ملفقة من قبل قيادات من جماعة "الإخوان المسلمين" وعلى رأسهم محمد البلتاجى. ​


----------



## SALVATION (30 أغسطس 2012)

*فتح خزنة «نخنوخ» واعلان اسرار جديدة ومثيرة جدا
الخميس 30 اغسطس 2012 10 13 ص




أجرت نيابة ثان العامرية فى الإسكندرية، بإشراف المستشار أيمن غباشى، مدير النيابة، المعاينة الرابعة لقصر صبرى حلمى نخنوخ فى منطقة الكينج، الأربعاء، واستعانت بأحد خبراء فتح الخزائن لفتح خزانته الشخصية، وأعدت النيابة قرار إحالته إلى محكمة الجنايات بعد أن وجهت إليه 7 تهم. فيما استجوبته لجنة جمع الأدلة والمعلومات عن أحداث الثورة حول دوره فى موقعة الجمل.

وتوجهت النيابة، الأربعاء، إلى قصر نخنوخ للمرة الرابعة، لفتح خزانته الشخصية بعد انتداب خبير من القاهرة، حاول فتحها بمفتاحها الأصلى، الذى عثرت عليه وسط متعلقاته الشخصية الموجودة بالقصر، وحتى مثول الجريدة للطبع مازال العمل جارياً لمحاولة فتحها.

ودخلت النيابة جناح المتهم الخاص، وتبين أنه فتح بابا سرياً لجناح غرفة نومه المليئة بالأثاث والتحف، التى تم استيرادها من الخارج، واستخرجت النيابة مجموعة من الأسلحة المخبأة داخل مخبأ سرى فى حمام جناحه الخاص. والتقت «المصرى اليوم» مع أحد العاملين بالقصر، ويدعى «أحمد» الذى قال إنه جاء من أقصى الصعيد منذ حوالى عام، للعمل مع «نخنوخ» ووصفه بأنه رجل طيب وكريم، ويواظب على ذبح لحوم الصدقات، وتوزيعها على الفقراء من حين لآخر، ويتمتع بسمعة طيبة بين أهالى المنطقة.

وعن طبيعة عمله بالقصر، قال «أحمد» إنه يتولى العناية بالحيوانات الموجودة بداخله، ما عدا الأسود، واختتم حديثه قائلاً: «نخنوخ مظلوم، وربنا حيفك أسره، عشان الخير اللى بيعمله مع الناس كلها مسلمين وأقباط».

وأعد أيمن غباشى، مدير نيابة ثان العامرية، قرار إحالة المتهم لمحكمة الجنايات، بعد أن وجه إليه 7 تهم، هى إحراز سلاح آلى دون ترخيص، وإحراز طبنجات دون ترخيص، وإحراز ذخائر دون ترخيص، وإحراز سلاح أبيض دون ترخيص، والبلطجة، وتزوير كارنيه نادى قضاة الإسكندرية، وتعاطى المواد المخدرة والخمور، فيما تحيل المحكمة باقى المتهمين، بالإضافة إلى نخنوخ إلى محكمة جنح الإسكندرية، لمحاكمتهم بتهمة الدعارة.

كانت نيابة استئناف الإسكندرية، برئاسة المستشار هانى سالم، أنهت التحقيق مع «نخنوخ» حول مسؤوليته عن قتل المتظاهرين بموقعة الجمل، ومدى علاقته بالنظام السابق، وأنكر المتهم صلته بهذه الواقعة، وقال إنه فى هذا التاريخ كان محتجزاً فى مستشفى بمحافظة الجيزة، وقدم للنيابة شهادات طبية تثبت ذلك فأمرت النيابة بالاستعلام من المستشفى ومدى صحة أقواله والشهادات المقدمة، وأمرت بعودة المتهم إلى محبسه.

فى سياق متصل، قال المستشار عمر مروان، مساعد وزير العدل، الأمين العام، المتحدث الرسمى باسم لجنة جمع المعلومات والأدلة وتقصى الحقائق حول جرائم قتل المتظاهرين فى أحداث الثورة، فى تصريحات لـ«المصرى اليوم» إن اللجنة استجوبت «نخنوخ» بعد أن وردت إليها معلومات عن علاقته بموقعة الجمل، وفور القبض عليه كان من الضرورى استجوابه لكشف الحقيقة، موضحاً أن استجواب المتهم كان مثمراً للغاية، لكن لن يمكننا التصريح بنتائج الآن لضمان سرية المعلومات، وخوفاً من تنبيه المتورطين فى حالة إثبات تورطه*​


----------



## SALVATION (30 أغسطس 2012)

بعد 10ساعات من محاولة فتحها.. أكبر خزينة بفيلا نخنوخ خاوية تماماً
أ ش أ 


30-8-2012 | 12:54 








صورة ارشيفية

توجه فريق من النيابة العامة اليوم الخميس لمعاينة فيلا المتهم صبري نخنوخ للمرة الثانية علي التوالي وبعد نحو 10 ساعات من محاولة فريق من الفنيين استعانت بهم النيابة لفتح أكبر خزائن نخنوخ في فيلته، فوجئوا بها خاوية من أي وثائق أو مستندات أو أموال. 

كان فريق من النيابة العامة قد توجه لمعاينه فيلا نخنوخ للمرة الثانية، وذلك لفتح أكبر خزنة في الفيلا بعد ورود معلومات للنيابة العامة، تشير إلي أن الخزنة تحتوي علي وثائق أو مستندات مهمة بخصوص القضية، وقررت النيابة العامة استمرار التحفظ علي منزل "نخنوخ" عقب المعاينة الثانية. 

في سياق متصل، تواصل نيابة استئناف الإسكندرية التحقيق مع نخنوخ في التصريحات التي أدلي بها لوسائل الإعلام عن علاقته برموز النظام السابق، وقضايات قتل المتظاهرين. 





​


----------



## چاكس (30 أغسطس 2012)

SALVATION قال:


> بعد 10ساعات من محاولة فتحها.. أكبر خزينة بفيلا نخنوخ خاوية تماماً
> أ ش أ
> 
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههههههه *:kap:


----------



## SALVATION (1 سبتمبر 2012)

مفاجأة نخنوخ الثالثة.. خالد عبد الله أحرق المجمع العلمي​



السبت, 01 سبتمبر 2012 13:10 ​ 

​​




كتبت – هناء عبد الله شلتوت ​
فجر إمبراطور البلطجة "صبرى نخنوخ" خلال جلسة استكمال التحقيقات التى اجريت مساء أمس مفاجأة جديدة من العيار الثقيل والتى تعد استكمالا لسيل مفاجأت صندوقة الأسود .
حيث اتهم الشيخ خالد عبد الله بأنه كان وراء حرق المجمع العلمي مؤكدًا بحسب قولة أنه رأس الأفعى المختبئة تحت عبائة الدين وكان على علاقة بأمن الدولة ويرشدهم لأى فرد يريدونه وعندما يريدون التخلص من شخص يرسلونه الى خالد عبد الله ، مؤكدًا أنه هو من أرسل البلطجية الى المجمع العلمى وطلب منه إرسال بلطجية فى موقعة الجمل ولكنه رفض ، مهددًا بفضح كل من يختبئ تحت عبائة التدين .
تجدر الاشارة الى ان نخنوخ متهم فى عدة قضايا اهمها توريده للبلطجية خلال احداث ثورة يناير المجيدة ، إلا انه نفى التهم المنسوبه اليه متهما عددًا من رموز جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بالضلوع فى كثير من أحداث الثورة وعلى رأسها موقعة الجمل وحرق المجمع العلمي.​ 
المصدر 
الدستور​


----------



## girgis2 (1 سبتمبر 2012)

*
متابع .....................

شكرااا على الأخبار

*​


----------



## SALVATION (1 سبتمبر 2012)

*«بوابة الشروق» تنشر المسكوت عنه في ملف صبري نخنوخ*











بعد ساعات من القاء القبض علي صبري نخنوخ اشهر بلطجيه مصر ، تبارت وسائل الاعلام في نشر معلومات ، انساقت فيها وراء تسريبات بعضها من جهات امنيه والاخر مجرد شائعات تداولها الاهالي ، كان ابرزها انه عمل "صبي ميكانيكي" في بدايه حياته ، ثم مشاركا في احداث حرق الاقسام.
"بوابه الشروق" بحثت في ملف صبري نخنوخ ، وجاءت المعلومات مختلفه كثيرا عن ما يجري تداوله حاليا. صبري حلمي نخنوخ من مواليد من منطقه السبتيه لاسره ميسوره الحال، يبلغ من العمر 49 عاما، اعزب .
والده حلمي نخنوخ صاحب توكيل مواتير المياه "كالبيدا". بدا صبري طريقه بالعمل في تجاره مواتير المياه، وجمعته الصداقه باللواء بدر القاضي نائب بولاق، والذي مثل حلقه الوصل في علاقه نخنوخ بوزير الداخلية المحبوس حبيب العادلي .
عرف صبري طريقه الي الملايين من خلال وظيفه "المخلصاتي" ، وانتقل منها الي تسقيع الاراضي والعقارات ، ليشارك في انتخابات عام 2005 ، مستخدما في ذلك جيش جرار من البلطجيه.
يقول احد المقربين من نخنوخ "طلب عدم ذكر اسمه": "فيه مصالح كتير كانت بتخلص عن طريق المعلم صبري، يعني حته ارض عليها مشكله، يبعت الرجاله تخصلها، شيك بكام مليون عاوز يتحصل ، يقوم بتحصيله وياخد عمولته من اول قسط يدفع ".
علاقه نخنوخ بوزارة الداخلية كانت علي ما يرام حتي تعيين اللواء أحمد جمال الدين، وهو من ابناء محافظة الأسكندرية محل اقامه نخنوخ، كما انه كان اداه مديريه امن القاهره في القبض علي "سوكه الخرشاوي" اخطر مسجل فرض سيطره بمنطقه الشرابيه، والتي تضم عدد لا باس به من رجال نخنوخ، ابرزهم "ح-خ" ، و"م- ا"، والمتهم بتمزيق جسد الرائد اشرف طه احمد، رئيس مباحث سجن القاهره للمحبوسين احتياطي، حيث اصطحب نخنوخ سوكه في سيارته الشيروكي، وقام بتسليمه لمديريه الامن.
نخنوخ كان يدير منظومه كامله من الـ"بودي جارد" ، موزعين علي كافه كباريهات وفنادق مصر، من الاسكندريه وحتي اسوان، جميعهم يدينون له بالولاء والطاعه. يقول احد رجال نخنوخ "المعلم لما كان بيطلب حد يبقي ياسعده ياهناه ، لان اكيد فيه مصلحه كبيره ، ورجاله المعلم في كل حته في مصر ، وافضاله علينا كتير، وكان لما بيروح نايت كان بيوزع فلوس علي الجاردات اللي موجودين ".
وبعيدا عن علاقه نخنوخ بالفنانين والمشاهير، حاول نخنوخ اختراق مجال الاعلام من خلال جريده "الدوله" الاسبوعيه عام 2008، والصادره بترخيص رقم 04761267 المملكه المتحدة، وكان مقرها عماره رمسيس..تتصدر صفحاتها الاولي مقالات بقلم صبري نخنوخ رئيس مجلس الاداره، وتحمل اعلانات مدفوعه لـ"كباريهات" شارع الهرم،فضلا عن حوارات مع فنانين مثل مي عز الدين،وتهانئ لعدد من ضباط الشرطه، كما تضم صفحه "عالم الليل"، والتي تتناول ما يدور في شارع الهرم.
يؤكد احد المقربين من نخنوخ ، ان ثروه المعلم قاربت المليار جنيه، وانه كان يحتفظ بمبالغ ماليه ضخمه داخل حجره يتولي امرها 3 من رجاله ، لتخليص بعض الامور التي لا تنتظر صرف اموال من البنك.​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (1 سبتمبر 2012)

*   						"بوابة الوفد" تنفرد باتهامات مرتضى لنخنوخ 



*
* 



​ *​* 
   		 		   			 								كتب - جهاد الأنصاري: 			 	   		منذ 17 دقيقة 3 ثانية  		 
 	أدى البحث فى أرشيف "بوابة الوفد" الإلكترونية  المصور، إلى العثور على  مقطع فيديو للمستشار مرتضى منصور، رئيس نادى  الزمالك الأسبق، وهو يتحدث عن  تزوير انتخابات نوفمبر 2010 وضلوع عدد من  البلطجية يقودهم صبرى نخنوخ، أشهر  بلطجية الإسكندرية والذى تم إلقاء القبض  عليه مؤخرًا.
 	ويعد مقطع الفيديو الخاص ببوابة الوفد الأوضح والأكثر  تفصيلًا لاتهامات  مرتضى لنخنوخ عن الفيديو الذى أذيع مؤخرًا لمرتضى على  فضائية المحور، والذى  أكد فيه أن هناك بلطجياً اسمه نخنوخ كان له دور في  أعمال البلطجة في  الانتخابات في عهد مبارك، وقيامه بتقفيل اللجان، وأن ذلك  كله تم بأوامر  أحمد عز وصفوت الشريف.
	وقال منصور في الفيديو المسجل في ديسمبر 2010 أثناء مؤتمر صحفي لفضح جرائم   الداخلية والحزب الوطني في انتخابات البرلمان 2010 : "النائب بتاع الحزب   الوطني بدر القاضي بعت بلطجي كبير اسمه نخنوخ ومعاه 500 بلطجي تاني لضرب   الناس وذبحهم وأطلقوا علينا نار لكي يتم تزوير الانتخابات".


*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (1 سبتمبر 2012)

*"البلتاجى" يطالب النيابة بكشف إمبراطورية "نخنوخ"*

*   السبت، 1 سبتمبر  2012 - 20:35*
* 





                             القيادى الإخوانى الدكتور محمد البلتاجى عضو مجلس الشعب السابق *
* كتب أحمد متولى*
* 

 *
* انتهى المستشار محمود الحفناوى المحامى العام بالمكتب الفنى   للنائب العام، من الاستماع لأقوال القيادى الإخوانى الدكتور محمد  البلتاجى،  عضو مجلس الشعب السابق، فى إطار التحقيقات التى تجريها النيابة  العامة مع  إمبراطور البلطجة صبرى نخنوخ، الذى تم القبض عليه وبحوزته أسلحة  ومخدرات.*

* وأدلى الدكتور البلتاجى أمام ممثل النيابة العامة بشهادته التى دارت حول   شهرة "نخوخ" فى مجال البلطجة المنظمة، وعلاقته بالنظام السابق الذى كان   يستغله للتنكيل بالمعارضين والخصوم السياسيين، حيث استدل على أقواله بما   كان ينشر فى الصحف قبل عملية القبض عليه بكثير عن إمبراطورية البلطجة، التى   اكتشف أنها معلومة للقاصى والدانى منذ سنوات عديدة، ولم يتم إسقاطها   والقبض على أعضائها من قبل الأجهزة الأمنية التى تعرف كل شىء عن المتهم   وأتباعه. *

* وطالب النائب السابق من النيابة اتخاذ الإجراءات اللازمة لكشف امبراطورية   "نخنوخ" للبلطجة، للوقوف على حقيقة تورطه فى العديد من الأحداث التى تلت   الثورة وحشده للبلطجية فى الاشتباكات مثل أحداث مجلس الوزراء، التى أعقبت   مذبحة بورسعيد فى شهر فبراير الماضى التى راح ضحيتها 74 شهيداً. *

* كان البلتاجى قد كشف أنه سمع اسم "نخنوخ" إبان أحداث وزارة الداخلية التى   أعقبت مذبحة بورسعيد، حين تلقى اتصالاً هاتفياً من أحد المواطنين بصفته   سياسياً قريباً من الأحداث، أبلغه فيه أن هناك حشوداً من البلطجية يتم   تجميعهم فى سيارات مايكروباص، وتوجيههم للأحداث بمعرفة شخص يدعى صبرى   نخنوخ. *

* وتابع البلتاجى، قائلاً على الفور أجريت اتصالاً هاتفياً باللواء أحمد جمال   الدين، وزير الداخلية الحالى، ومدير قطاع الأمن العام السابق، إبان   الأحداث، وقمت بسؤاله هل تعلم شيئاً عن شخص يدعى "نخنوخ"؟. فكانت إجابته   "إنه مورد بلطجية شهير، هارب تبحث وزارة الداخلية عنه". *




* اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## SALVATION (1 سبتمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]ORY5yJLgWmE&feature[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## SALVATION (1 سبتمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]GlDrwpQJGn4&feature[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## SALVATION (3 سبتمبر 2012)

*النيابة تستدعي «نخنوخ» وشريكه للتوقيع على قرار إحالتهما إلى «الجنايات»



Mon, 03/09/2012 - 17:04 






 




استدعت نيابة غرب الكلية بالإسكندرية المتهم صبرى حلمى نخنوخ، الإثنين، إلى سراي النيابة للتوقيع على قرار إحالته إلى محكمة الجنايات، لمحاكمته في التهم المنسوبة إليه في قرار الإحالة، فيما تواصل الإدارة العامة للأموال العامة بالقاهرة جمع الأدلة، والتحريات حول تورط المتهم في قضايا فرض السيطرة، والاستيلاء على الأراضي. 
حضر المتهم إلى سراى النيابة في حراسة أمنية مشددة، أشرف عليها العميد محمد هندي، وكيل مباحث غرب الإسكندرية، تنفيذًا لقرار المستشار إبراهيم الهلباوي، المحامى العام لنيابات غرب الكلية، باستدعاء كل من المتهم صبرى حلمى نخنوخ حنا، 49 عامًا، والمتهم محمد عبد الصادق عبد الستار، من محبسيهما بسجن الغربانيات لإعلانهما بقرار إحالتهما إلى محكمة الجنايات، لمحاكمتهما بالتهم المنسوبة إليهما في قرار الإحالة، الذي أعده المستشار أيمن غباشى، مدير نيابة ثان العامرية، وتضمن 7 تهم هي إحراز سلاح آلي دون ترخيص، وإحراز طبنجات دون ترخيص، وإحراز ذخائر دون ترخيص، وإحراز سلاح أبيض دون ترخيص، والبلطجة، وتزوير كارنيه نادى قضاة الإسكندرية، وتعاطي المواد المخدرة والخمور.




المصري اليوم
*


----------



## jajageorge (3 سبتمبر 2012)

هؤلاء تحت رحمة أسرار صبرى نخنوخ.. البلطجى الأشهر وضع خالد عبدالله والعادلى فى دائرة اعترافاته.. وصوره مع فؤاد والسقا وزيدان تزعج الوسط الفنى

الإثنين، 3 سبتمبر 2012  

 زيدان مع نخنوخ

كتب - إسلام النحراوى - محمد عوض
بين عشية وضحاها، أصبح «صبرى حلمى نخنوخ» المحال إلى جنايات الإسكندرية بتهم البلطجة وحيازة سلاح وممنوعات على صدارة الأحداث، ليس فقط لأنه رمز وقدوة لكثير من المجرمين والبلطجية، حسب الاتهامات الموجهة إليه، أو لأن أصابع الاتهام تشير إليه فى قضايا كثيرة ذات نكهة سياسية منذ قيام الثورة، ولكن لعلاقاته المتشعبة التى ربطت بينه وبين رجال فنٍ وساسة ومشاهير فى مجالات مختلفة، وظهرت جميعها عقب القبض عليه، مما جعلهم تحت رحمته، بعد إحالته للجنايات، وأصبح وجودهم مهددا بأسراره التى بجعبته، خاصة أن بعضها تسرب فى تحقيقات النيابة.

ومن أبرز هؤلاء الذين يمتلك عنهم «نخنوخ» أسرارا ثمينة، أباطرة الحزب الوطنى المنحل السابق، الذين نالوا بعد الثورة اتهامات بتدبيرهم كل الأحداث المضطربة، وتم تعريفهم بالمصطلح الشهير «الطرف الثالث»، نستعرض هنا عددا منهم، وكذلك عددا من الفنانين، الذين تداول النشطاء على موقعى «فيس بوك وتويتر» صورهم مع صبرى نخنوخ.

أباطرة الحزب الوطنى
عقب الانتخابات البرلمانية فى 2010، ظهر المستشار مرتضى منصور المرشح السابق لرئاسة الجمهورية المطلوب القبض عليه حالياً، وقال إن الأمين العام السابق للحزب الوطنى صفوت الشريف وأعضاء الحزب الذين خاضوا انتخابات مجلس الشعب 2010، تعاملوا مع صبرى نخنوخ لتوريد بلطجية لحماية الصناديق وتقفيلها لصالح الحزب الوطنى، ومنهم بدر القاضى، الذى فاز فى انتخابات مجلس الشعب، بمعاونة، صبرى نخنوخ، ولكن القاضى خرج من دائرة الاتهامات بوفاته فى ديسمبر 2010. ويظل وزير الداخلية الأسبق حبيب العادلى، صاحب النصيب الأوفر، من صندوق نخنوخ الأسود، بسبب علاقاته السابقة بوزارة الداخلية، وتدخله فى الانتخابات لصالح الحزب الوطنى بتوجيهات من العادلى، الذى يمكن أن يكون فى مرمى اتهامات بممارسات قمع بعدما يعترف ضده نخنوخ، وقد يقدم دليلا جديدا فى قضية قتل المتظاهرين المحكوم فيها على العادلى بالسجن المؤبد، ويفتح التحقيق فيها من جديد بناء على أقوال نخنوخ التى قد تقف فى صف الثورة، حتى وإن كان نخنوخ محسوبا على أنه أحد محركى الثورة المضادة طوال 18 شهرا.

ويواجه حسن عبدالرحمن الرئيس السابق لجهاز أمن الدولة اتهاما بالاستيلاء على قطعة أرض يملكها صحفى يعمل بجريدة أسبوعية، بمساعدة صبرى نخنوخ الذى قد يعترف عليه.

وكان عضو لجنة الحريات بنقابة المحامين «السيد حامد» بصفته وكيلا عن عصام إبراهيم، صحفى، ببلاغ للنائب العام المستشار عبدالمجيد محمود، حمل رقم 9984 لسنة 2012 عرائض النائب العام، أن الشاكى حصل على قطعة أرض ومنزل بمنطقة بنجر السكر، بحيازة رسمية من وزارة الزراعة عام 1992، إلا أن المشكو فى حقهم قاموا بجرائم السلب والنهب من خلال تعاونهم مع المدعو صبرى نخنوخ عام 2007 عن طريق الاعتداء عليه وعلى أسرته، عن طريق عصابة نخنوخ، وجهاز شباب الخرجين، واستولوا على الأرض بالكامل تحت تهديد السلاح، واختطاف أطفاله وتهديد زوجته بدعم من أمن الدولة باختطافها.

وامتدت أسرار نخنوخ، إلى رجال دين، وشيوخ مشهورين، من بينهم الشيخ خالد عبدالله، مقدم البرامج بقناة الناس، حيث ورد ذكره فى التحقيقات، مع نخنوخ قبل إحالته إلى الجنايات، الذى اتهمه بالتحريض على حرق المجمع العلمى، دون أن يذكر نخنوخ، كيف حرض عبدالله على التحريض، فى الوقت الذى واجه فيه آخرون الاتهامات مثل الناشطين أحمد دومة وأسماء محفوظ.

وكان نخنوخ قد اتهم خالد عبدالله، بالتستر وراء الدين، وإشارته إلى علاقة المذيع بقناة الناس بجهاز أمن الدولة السابق وعمله كمرشد لهم، وأكد أنه من قام بإرسال البلطجية إلى المجمع العلمى.

ومن القياديين بالنظام الجديد، الذين ورد ذكرهم على لسان نخنوخ، والمحتمل أن يكشف صندوقه الأسود عن أسرار جديدة تخصه، أمين حزب الحرية والعدالة بالقاهرة الدكتور محمد البلتاجى، حيث قال نخنوخ أن بحوزته CD تخص القيادى الإخوانى، عضو مجلس الشعب السابق، واتهم نخنوخ للبلتاجى، بتلفيق الاتهامات له، فيما رد البلتاجى على «نخنوخ» أنه لا يعرفه، وسمع عنه لأول مرة، أثناء أحداث وزارة الداخلية، التى أعقبت أحداث استاد بورسعيد، حين تلقى اتصالاً هاتفياً من أحد المواطنين بصفته سياسياً قريباً من الأحداث، أبلغه فيه أن هناك حشوداً من البلطجية يتم تجميعهم فى سيارات ميكروباص، وتوجيههم للأحداث بمعرفة شخص يدعى صبرى نخنوخ.

وعن الفنانين الذين الذين قيل أن هناك علاقات تربطهم به، وكانت الصور الفوتوغرافية شاهد على ذلك كما حدث مع، الفنان أحمد السقا، حيث تسببت صورتهما، فى إذاعة سر علاقتهما، وهو ما برره السقا، بأنها معرفة شخصية منذ فترة حيث التقيا عدة مرات، منها مرتان عندما كان يقوم بتصوير أحداث فيلم له فى الإسكندرية، فالتقى نخنوخ فى فيلته «بكينج ماريوت»، كما التقى به مرة أخرى مصادفة فى المستشفى الذى كان يعالج فيه والده المخرج صلاح السقا، وتصادف خضوع نخنوخ لجراحة تركيب قسطرة فى القلب فى نفس المستشفى، أما المرة الأخيرة فكانت عندما قال نخنوخ إنه تلقى من السقا النصيحة فى تربية الخيول للاستفادة من خبرته فى الخيول وطرق تربيتها.


----------



## SALVATION (4 سبتمبر 2012)

*نص تحقيقات النيابة مع "نخنوخ" *

​​


​​وجهت النيابة العامة إلى المتهم"صبري نخنوخ" وشهرته " أمير البلطجية" مجموعة من الأسئلة ، كاشفة التحقيقات أن غالبية المقبوض عليهم فى فيلا نخنوخ من العاملين لديه، وبينهم متهمون حضروا للعمل فى الفيلا بالمصادفة، وهم لا يعرفون من صاحبها.​​وكانت الأسئلة كالتالي : _​​ما قولك عن أنه أثناء قيامنا بإجراء المعاينة تُمكن من العثور على تلك المضبوطات أسفل قطعة الرخام الخاصة بغرفة نومك؟​​​​- ممكن يكون حد حطهم، لأنى متغيب عن الفيللا منذ فترة، ويبدو أن العاملين فى مسكنى هم المسئولون عن تنظيفه وباستطاعتهم الدخول والخروج بحرية، وأنا لا أعلم عن تلك المضبوطات شيئاً.​​هل لديك سوابق؟​​لأ.​​وما قولك فيما ثبت بمحضر الضبط من سابقة اتهامك فى عدد ثلاث عشرة قضية مخدرات وشيكات وسلاح بدون ترخيص؟​​تلك كانت مجرد اتهامات، وأخدت فيها كلها براءة.​​أنت متهم بحيازة وإحراز سلاح نارى، بندقية آلية وبها الطلقات والتى لا يجوز الترخيص فيها.​​محصلش.​​​​كما أنك متهم بحيازة وإحراز سلاح نارى.​​- محصلش.​​وتابعت النيابة نقلا عن الوطن ما قولك لأحد العمال فيما هو منسوب إليك من أنك متهم بالاشتراك فى التشكيل العصابى برئاسة صبرى حلمى نخنوخ لممارسة أعمال البلطجة وفرض السيطرة واستعراض القوة بقصد الترويع والتخويف وإلحاق الأذى المادى والمعنوى بالغير بالوصف الوارد بالتحقيقات:​​محصلش​​-ما قولك فيما حرره الرائد وائل عبدالمنعم فى محضر التحريات؟​​أنا معرفش حاجة عن الكلام ده.​​ما تفصيلات ما حدث؟​​كنا فى فيلا بتاعت نخنوخ وروحنا دخلنا من باب الفيلا علشان نشتغل ف النقاشة وقعدنا ف الجنينه وبعدها بساعه لقينا دوشة على الباب ولقينا الشرطة دخلت وقعدونا مكاننا ووقفوا علينا عساكر واحد قدام واحد وانتشروا فى الفيلا ولاقينا 3 بنات نازلين بلبسهم وواحد نازل ببوكسر بحر ومعاه فتاة نازلة بترينج وكان فيه شباب تانين وكانوا مقعدينا على ركبنا.​​​​وأين حصل ذلك؟​​​​الكلام دا حصل امبارح 23/8/2012 حوالى الساعة 5 وأنا فى فيلا صبرى نخنوخ فى الكينج.​​من كان برفقتك آنذاك؟​​- كان معايا محمد أحمد جمعة وأشرف أحمد جمعة.​​وما سبب وجودكم بالمكان والزمان؟​​أنا كنت رايح اشتغل هناك فى أعمال نقاشة.​​ما علاقتك بالمدعو خالد محمد؟​​أنا معرفهوش.​​ما طبيعة عملك؟​​أنا عندى عربية ملاكى بعمل بها طلبات ولما الحالة بتريح باشتغل نقاش.​​ما هى علاقتك بصبرى حلمى نخنوخ؟​​أنا معرفهوش وماعرفش أن الشغل دا عنده أساساً واحنا كنا رايحين نعمل واجهه للفيلا.​​وما الذى شاهدته تحديداً أثناء ضبط المتهمين؟​​- أنا ساعة لما الشرطة دخلت كانوا مقعدنا على رجلينا وأنا شفت ثلاث بنات لابسين عادى نازلين وشوفت راجل لابس بوكسر بحر نازل وبنت لابسه تريننج.​​
شاهد المحتوى الأصلي علي بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية - نص تحقيقات النيابة مع "نخنوخ" ​​​


----------



## SALVATION (4 سبتمبر 2012)

*اعلام الاخوان الديني .. يخوض في اعراض ريهام سعيد و يتهمها بأقامة علاقة غير مشروعة مع نخنوخ *
* 2012 - 16:54 *​ 


*قسم الفن . خاص الخبر نيوز *​ 
*زعمت مواقع اخوانية ان صبري نخنوخ أحد أشهر بلطجية مصر و الذي يتهم قيادات اخوانية بارتكاب موقعة الجمل أدعت هذه الصفحات انه مرتبط بعلاقة "غير مشروعة" مع الإعلامية ريهام سعيد التي تقدم برنامج صبايا الخير علي فضائية النهار و كانت دائمة التردد علي منزل نخنوخ . *​ 
*وبررت المصادر الاخوانية ذلك بانفراد ريهام سعيد بالتصوير من داخل قصر نخنوخ و اجرائها حوار مطول معه كشف فيه عن علاقاته بالنظام السابق و أنه رجل أعمال جدع و ليس بلطجي. *​ 
*و قد تلقت ريهام اتصالات عديدة كلها تمجد في نخنوخ و تصفه بالرجل الطيب و في مداخلة هاتفية قال الفنان سعد الصغير، إن صبرى نخنوخ الذى تم القبض عليه فى قضايا بلطجة مؤخراً، هو شيخ عرب منطقة الهرم، وإنه ساعده كثيراً فى بداية مشواره الفنى بعد أن رفض كبار المغنيين بهذه المنطقة إعطائى فرصة للغناء، مؤكداً أن "نخنوخ" كان يدفع من جيبه لمساعدة الآخرين، وهو رجل محبوب جداً من الناس كلها. *​ 
*وأضاف "الصغير"، نخنوخ يملك أموالاً كثيرة من الأصل، وعائلته من كبار التجار فى منطقة أحمد حلمى، وهناك وزراء وممثلون وصحفيون أهم منى بكثير يعرفونه جيداً، وقد ساعدهم جميعاً، وأرفض وصفه بالبلطجى أو أنه اعتدى على أراضى الغير. *​ 
*واختتم سعد الصغير مداخلته قائلاً،" يا جماعة نخنوخ ده الجدعنة والشياكة كلها". *​ 
*كانت أجهزة الأمن قد ألقت القبض على المسجل خطر صبري حلمي نخنوخ الشهير بـ«نخنوخ» أحد أباطرة البلطجة في مصر، و16 من أعوانه، وذلك داخل فيلته بمنطقة الكينج مريوط بالإسكندرية. *​*ضبطت أجهزة الأمن داخل الفيلا كميات من المخدرات والخمور والأسلحة النارية والبيضاء والذخائر والصواعق الكهربائية والأموال، كما ضبطت 5 أسود مفترسة في حديقة الفيلا.*​


----------



## SALVATION (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*دفاع نخنوخ يضرب القضية بـ5 ثغرات قانونية.. تهمة تسهيل الدعارة يفندها اكتشاف أن البنات المضبوطات بالفيلا «أبكار».. و«حيازة المخدرات» يضعفها تحريز الحشيش المضبوط قبل وزنه

السبت، 8 سبتمبر 2012 - 09:54*
*





 نخنوخ*
*كتب - محمود سعد الدين*


*لا ينكر أى مواطن النجاح الذى حققته وزارة الداخلية وتحديدا مديرية أمن الإسكندرية قبل أسبوعين فى عملية إلقاء القبض على صبرى نخنوخ الشهير بإمبراطور البلطجة فى مصر، لعدة أسباب مختلفة أهمها ما أكدته عملية القبض نفسها لدى قلوب المصريين من أن يد الداخلية لم تعد مرتعشة وأن الوزير الجديد اللواء أحمد جمال الدين يقتحم أوكار الخطر للبحث عن المجرمين وأن سيناريو التعاون الخفى بين رجال الأمن والبلطجية على مدار سنوات طويلة انتهى، لكن نهاية مسلسل نخنوخ بإحالته للمحكمة كان صادما ومثيرا للقلق. 

نخنوخ لم يحل إلى المحاكمة لتورطه مع رموز النظام السابق فى تزوير الانتخابات البرلمانية أو لاشتراكه مع قيادات الداخلية فى تنفيذ مخططات إجرامية لتصفية الحسابات أو حتى لتورطه فى قتل المتظاهرين بموقعة الجمل إنما أحيل إلى المحاكمة بـ3 تهم تصنف فى الجرائم الجنائية بأنها تهم طبيعية قد يرتكبها أى مواطن عادى مثل حيازة سلاح نارى غير مرخص وحيازة الحشيش بغرض التعاطى وتزوير بطاقة عضوية لهيئة قضائية، وهو الأمر الذى يؤكد أنه بقدر أهمية القبض لابد من قوة وصحة إجراءات ما بعد القبض ضمانا لحكم رادع لبلطجى محترف.**

قراءة القضية بعين مختلفة تثبت بحسب المستشار أنور الرفاعى أن الداخلية التى نجحت فى القبض على نخنوخ البلطجى فشلت فى إثبات تهمة البلطجة عليه ولم تقدم الأركان الكاملة للتهمة الأصلية الموجهة وهو ما يفتح ثغرة لنخنوخ لتقوية موقفه القانونى فى القضية، فالصفحة 30 من أوراق القضية التى حصل المحامون على نسخة منها، وردت بها عبارة فى غاية الخطورة على لسان المقدم حسام الدين حسين أبوالشيخ رئيس مباحث قسم شرطة ثان العامرية، حيث سأله وكيل النيابة عن مضمون ما توصل إليه من تحريات، فرد المقدم حسام الدين بأنه توصل إلى قيام نخنوخ بحيازة سلاح وذخائر بدون ترخيص بقصد استعمالها بقصد الدفاع عن النفس وممارسة أعمال البلطجة، وعندما سأله وكيل النيابة عن تلقيك أى بلاغات تفيد قيام نخنوخ بأعمال بلطجة، أجاب المقدم حسام الدين بأنه لم يرد إليه أى بلاغات، فسأله وكيل النيابة قائلا: «طالما لم ترد إليك بلاغات فكيف توصلت إلى قيام نخنوخ بارتكاب البلطجة؟»، فرد المقدم حسام الدين بأن تحرياته أشارت إلى قيام نخنوخ بأعمال بلطجة بمناطق مختلفة بالجمهورية وأنه يستغل فيلته بكينج مريوط لمقابلة أعوانه للتخطيط لأعمال البلطجة، فرد عليه وكيل النيابة سائلا: «وما هى طبيعة أعمال البلطجة التى يقوم نخنوخ بارتكابها؟»، فرد المقدم حسام الدين بأن نخنوخ يقوم بمساعدة أعوانه فى الاستيلاء على أراضى مملوكة للغير بالقوة ولحساب شخصيات مقابل مبالغ مالية كما يقوم بفرض إتاوات على أصحاب بعض المحلات التجارية. **

النص الكامل للحوار الدائر بين المقدم حسام الدين صاحب تحريات المباحث ووكيل النيابة يعكس أمرا خطيرا وهو أن التحريات عن أخطر بلطجى فى مصر هى تحريات مكتبية وليست تحريات جدية، فالواضح من إجابات المقدم حسام الدين أنه لم يحدد متى وأين وكيف مارس نخنوخ البلطجة، ولم يحدد أين الأراضى التى استولى عليها ووكيف استولى عليها وحتى المحلات التجارية التى سطا عليها أو نوعية الإتاوات التى فرضها وعلى من. **

الأغرب أنه حتى عندما سال وكيل النيابة المقدم حسام عن مدى ما توصلت إليه تحرياته من معلومات عن الأشخاص الذين يعمل لحسابهم نخنوخ، فرد المقدم حسام الدين بأن المتهم مشهور عنه البلطجة ومن يرغب فى الاستيلاء على أراضى يستعين به لتحقيق ذلك مقابل مالية وتحرياته لم تتوصل لأشخاص بعينهم. **

وتساءل محامون، أية تحريات تلك التى تستند إلى كلمة «مشهور عنه» والتى لم تتوصل إلى المستفيدين الحقيقيين من وراء استخدام نخنوخ للبلطجة وفرض النفوذ، فالتعريف اللغوى للتحريات هو جمع المعلومات وقانونيا هى الركيزة الأساسية لتحريك أى قضية فبناء على التحريات تأذن النيابة العامة للشرطة بالقبض على المتهم وإذا فسدت التحريات أو شابها أى وجه من أوجه القصور قد يترتب عليها بطلان الإجراءات ومن ثم انعدام القضية، وما جاء بأوراق القضية هو استغلال سيئ لصيد ثمين مثل نخنوخ. **

تحريات قضية نخنوخ الضعيفة ناقوس خطر عن أداء جهاز الشرطة فى جمع التحريات حسب رأى المحامين، فبدلا من أن تكون تحريات نخنوخ بقدر يتساوى مع خطورة المتهم وتاريخه الإجرامى تضمنت قصورا كثيرا ليس فقط فى تهمة البلطجة وأركانها وإنما أيضا بحسب محضر التحريات المحرر من قبل الشرطة فإن نخنوخ يقيم فى شارع محمد رشيد بكينج مريوط، غير أن أقوال نخنوخ فى التحقيقات أكد فيها أنه يقيم بشارع عمر المختار، بما يعكس أن التحريات تمت على معلومات مغلوطة حتى لو اقتربت المسافات بين الشارعين على أرض الواقع. **

ويرى محامى صبرى نخنوخ أن التناقض فى اسم الشارعين يمثل فى القانون خللا فى محضر التحريات ويمنح بلطجى خطير ثغرة جديدة للدفاع عن نفسه إضافة إلى ذلك فمن بين التهم الموجهة إلى نخنوخ هو حيازته للحشيش بقصد التعاطى وتحديدا 77.86 جرام حشيش، إلا أن الشرطة وقعت فى خطأ كبير أثناء ضبط الحشيش، فالمتبع دائما هو أنه بعد ضبط الحشيش بحوزة المواطن يشترط وزنه فى الحال قبل تحريزه ويتم ذلك بمعرفة ميزان عند أقرب صيدلى أو جواهرجى ويحرر الصيدلى أو الجواهرجى مستندا معتمدا بقيمة الميزان وبعد ذلك تتم عملية التحريز، غير أن الشرطة لم تزن الحشيش وحرزته ووزنته لأول مرة فى النيابة العامة، وفى قضايا المخدرات تحديدا يعتمد المحامون على تلك الثغرة التى يقع فيها ضباط الشرطة كوسيلة للطعن وطرح أسئلة عديدة من بينها ما الدليل أن كمية الحشيش المضبوطة هى نفس المحرزة؟ ومن يؤكد أن كمية الحشيش لم تكن بالمنزل والشرطة التى وضعتها.**

لا يستطيع أى عقل أن ينكر أن فيلا نخنوخ بما تحتويه من صالة ديسكو وخمور ومنشطات جنسية بكميات كبيرة كانت مكانا لممارسة الدعارة، ولكن ورود عبارة «ممارسة الدعارة فى التحريات» وعلى لسان ضباط الشرطة لا تعتمد فقط على العقل والمنطق من المشاهدات وإنما أيضا تتطلب وقائع مادية لممارسة الدعارة، وهو ما حاول ضباط الشرطة إثباته عن طريق التأكيد أنه تم ضبط 5 سيدات فى الفيلا أثناء القبض على المتهم، بينهم سيدة تم ضبطها فى وضع مخل بالآداب فى أحد غرف الفيلا، ولكن المفاجأة التى وردت بالتحقيقات وجاءت مخالفة لما ورد بالتحريات هو أن الرجل الذى تم ضبطه مع السيدة فى وضع مخل هو زوجها بموجب عقد زواج مشهر منذ 7 سنوات، والسيدات الأخريات بينهن فتاتان إحدهما تبلغ من العمر 21 عاما والأخرى 19 عاما وهما أختان وكلتاهما «بكر» أى لم تمارسا أى أعمال رذيلة، وكانت والدتهما برفقتهما فى فيلا نخنوخ، حيث حضرن إليه طلبا للمساعدة والتوسط لإحدى الفتاتين والتى تدرس فى أكاديمية الإعلام للعمل فى المجال الفنى اعتمادا على علاقات نخنوخ الواسعة. **

أوراق القضية لم تكشف فقط عن قصور فى تحريات الشرطة إنما كشفت أيضا عن نقاط ما كان يجب التغاضى عنها من قبل وكيل النيابة العامة الذى يتولى التحقيق فى القضية بحسب عدد من القانونيين المطلعين على محاضر التحقيق، فمن الغريب جدا أن تجرى النيابة العامة مع نخنوخ جلستى تحقيق فقط، ومن الغريب أيضا أن توجه له 16 سؤالا فقط فى الجلسة الأولى، وما يقترب من 13 سؤالا فى الجلسة الثانية رغم أهمية وخطورة نخنوخ، والأغرب أن التحقيقات خلت تماما من توجيه أى اتهام لنخنوخ عن علاقاته برموز النظام السابق أو قيادات وزارة الداخلية فى عهد مبارك أو حتى دوره فى موقعة الجمل.**

ما يثير الدهشة فى أقوال نخنوخ التى لم تتعد 7 ورقات أن المحقق ركز فقط على التهم الثابتة على نخنوخ مثل حيازة الحشيش والسلاح وطرح عليه سؤالا فى أكثر من واقعة عن قيامه بأعمال البلطجة ورغم نفى نخنوخ، فإن وكيل النيابة لم يسع للضغط عليه ومراوغته لبيان أوجه وأركان عمليات البلطجة والإرهاب والترويع، ورغم وجود العديد من الوسائل التى قد تفتح للمحقق بابا من أبواب البحث عن استخدام البلطجة والإرهاب، لكنه لم يستخدمها، فالوارد فى محضر الشرطة أن نخنوخ كان يستخدم الأسود فى ترويع المواطنين للتوقيع على إيصالات أمانة والموافقة على طلباته، غير أنها لم تحدد أى واقعة بعينها أو تقدم دليلا واحدا عليها، وهنا كان دور النيابة فى استجواب مروض الأسود وسؤاله والبحث عن كل مروضى الأسود على مدار السنوات الماضية واستدعائهم للشهادة بحثا عن حقيقة استخدام الأسود فى الترويع. **

الجديد أن أكثر من 4 هواتف محمولة عثرت عليها الشرطة برفقة نخنوخ وحرزتها النيابة فقط دون أن تستغلها كوسيلة لمعرفة خيوط الشبكة العنكبوتية التى يستخدمها نخنوخ فى البلطجة، فكان من السهل تفريغ أرقام الهواتف المحمولة على هواتف نخنوخ ومعرفة القيادات التى تتعاون معه فى الداخلية وعلاقته برجال النظام السابق فضلا عن رجاله ومعاونيه. **

الكشف عن أوجه الثغرات فى تحريات المباحث وتحقيقات النيابة فى تحليل رجال القانون لأوراق القضية ليس مساعدة لنخنوخ وكشفا لطرق يتخذها للدفاع عن نفسه وتحسين موقفه القانونى وإنما الكشف عن الثغرات من دواعى تصحيح الأخطاء والاستفادة بصيد ثمين مثل نخنوخ فيما هو أثمن، والاستفادة بمعرفة كيف زور الانتخابات وساعد رجال الوطنى وكيف أصبح رجل العادلى فى الخفاء وكيف تعاون البلطجى مع الداخلية وكيف سيطر على شارع الهرم وكيف فرض النفوذ وليس الوقوف فقط عند حيازته سلاحا بدون ترخيص وحشيشا للتعاطى.*

*



*
​


----------



## چاكس (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*مبروك البراءة لنخنوخ *
*بجد شكله ميقولش انه بلطجى و الرعاع الاسلاميين اتفضحوا و لسه *​


----------



## SALVATION (9 سبتمبر 2012)

*جنح العامرية تخلى سبيل 14 متهما فى قضية نخنوخ

الأحد، 9 سبتمبر 2012 - 16:39
*

*



**صبرى نخنوخ*​​
*(أ.ش.أ)*

*قررت محكمة جنح العامرية ثان بالإسكندرية إخلاء سبيل 14 من المتهمين فى القضية التى اشتهرت إعلاميا بأشهر بلطجية مصر "صبرى نخنوخ"، بضمان محل إقامتهم بعد توجيه لهم تهمتى (ممارسة أعمال البلطجة وتسهيل الدعارة).

وأصدرت المحكمة قرارها، برئاسة المستشار ممدوح عبد الرازق، بإخلاء سبيل المتهمين الأربعة عشر بعد أن قامت مديرية أمن الإسكندرية بإلقاء القبض عليهم بإحدى الفيلات المملوكة للمتهم صبرى نخنوخ، والذى وجهت له النيابة اتهامات بمزاولة نشاط إجرامى والإتجار فى الأسلحة وإدارة مسكنه للأعمال المنافية للآداب.
**




*


----------



## jajageorge (10 سبتمبر 2012)

تصريح هام من محامى بخصوص علاقه موكله بحادث القديسين



كتبت نورهان فتحى 

أكد ماهر نعيم عطا الله أحد أعضاء فريق الدفاع عن صبرى حلمى نخنوخ، أن الدفاع سيفجر مفاجآت خلال محاكمته، مشيراً فى حوار مع قناة "أون تى فى"، إلى أن موكله برئ من التورط فى قتل ضحايا كنيسة القديسين، وتساءل: كيف سيقتل صبرى وهو قبطى متدين أشقاءه المسيحيين وهم يصلون فى كنيسة القديسين" لافتا إلى أن كل ما قيل ببعض وسائل الإعلام عن وقوف نخنوخ وراء هذه الحادثة محض كذب وافتراء. 

ووجه محامى نخنوخ خلال الحوار، انتقاداً لاذعاً للنظام الحالى، قائلاً: مبارك فى جبروته لم يغلق قناة الفراعين ويطلق العنان لقناة التت ولم يتهم أبو حامد بقلب نظام الحكم لمجرد أنه قال لا للإخوان كما لم يتهم عادل إمام بازدراء الأديان، فنحن نتجه إلى الأسوأ ونعيش عصر الإخوان". 

وأشار إلى أن علاقة موكله قوية جداً بالفنانين وظهوره بالصور معهم طبيعى لأنهم أصدقاؤه ويصورون بفيلاته لدرجة أن الفنان صلاح السعدنى وفريق عمل مسلسل الإخوة أعداء الذى تمت إذاعته رمضان الماضى صوروا جزءا كبيرا من الأحداث فى نفس الفيلا التى قبض على نخنوخ فيها، وقال: "من غير المعقول أن يسمح تاجر سلاح بالحجم الذى تحكى عنه الداخلية ووسائل الإعلام للفنانين بالدخول والخروج من فيلته فى كينج ماريوت دون قيود". 

وعن التهم الموجهة لـ"نخنوخ" قال "عطا الله": أولا تم القبض على موكلى وهو نائم بدون ملابسه وبالتالى لم يكن يحوز مخدرات أو سلاح، فكيف قال الضباط ذلك؟!، ثانياً نخنوخ شخص رياضى جداً لا يدخن ولا يشرب الممنوعات، كما أنه كان بمفرده فى غرفة النوم مما يسقط عنه قضية الدعارة تماماً". 

ولفت المحامى إلى أن إجراءات القبض على موكله باطلة كما أن فترة التحقيقات لا تتجاوز الثلاثة أيام كما تم الإسراع من إحالة " نخنوخ " إلى النيابة بالشكل الذى لا يسمح بخروجه ولو بكفالة. 

كما لم توجه التهم بالدعارة أو المشاركة فى قتل المتظاهرين والوقوف وراء أحداث القديسين لـ "نخنوخ" حيث اتهمته النيابة بحيازة سلاح بدون رخصة ومخدرات والمشاركة بأعمال بلطجة فقط وذلك دون وجود بلاغات سابقة تؤكد هذه التهم بأى شكل. 

وكشف "عطا الله" أن أسرة ومحامين "نخنوخ" ممنوعون من زيارته كما لم يحصل هو أو أى محام آخر على ملف القضية بسبب إحاطته بسرية شديدة لصالح أطراف سياسية معينة، وحذر المحامى من أن بعض وسائل الإعلام تحاول تشويه صورة موكله وإظهاره على أنه مجرم من الطراز الأول وأن ربع مليون بلطجى يتبعوه بالرغم من أن الشرطة دخلت لفيلته دون مقاومة حيث يوجد حارس واحد فقط عليها.


----------



## SALVATION (11 سبتمبر 2012)

*مدير قطاع السجون لـ"صدي البلد": أسرة نخنوخ زارته اليوم ووفاته شائعة*​ 



*الثلاثاء 11.09.2012 - 12:43 م*



*



*

*صبري نخنوخ*

*كتب محمد عبد المجيد*



*نفت وزارة الداخلية ما تناقلته بعض وسائل التواصل الإجتماعي اليوم عن وفاة المتهم صبري نخنوخ بسجن طرة ، و أكدت أن وفاته شائعة ، و أنه في حالة وفاته يتم الإعلان عن ذلك .*



*و أضاف اللواء محمد نجيب مساعد وزير الداخلية لقطاع السجون في تصريحات خاصة لـ"صدى البلد" ، أننخنوخ قام أفراد أسرته اليوم بزيارة استثنائية له تم الموافقة عليها من قبل النيابة العامة ، مضيفا أنه في حالة وفاة أى مسجون يتم إخطار أسرته .*





*



*







​


----------



## چاكس (11 سبتمبر 2012)

*ههههههه متهمينه بتفجيرات كنيسة القديسين .. ايه الاستخفاف بعقول الناس ده ، البلهاء مش لاقيين تهمة يدبسوه فيها​*


----------



## SALVATION (3 أكتوبر 2012)

*بالصور انصار نخنوخ من امام النيابة بالاسكندرية

**
























*

​


----------



## SALVATION (3 أكتوبر 2012)

*مفاجأة : نخنوخ كان مستشارًا ثقافيًا لسفارة أوزبكستان *

10/3/2012   5:23 PM​​


 

	مفاجأة  جديدة من العيار الثقيل فجرها محمد طه رئيس نيابات غرب الإسكندرية، أثناء مرافعته اليوم الأربعاء، بقضية محاكمة المتهم صبري نخنوخ، أحد أشهر البلطجية بمصر في السنوات الأخيرة، حيث كشف عن عمل نخنوخ كمستشار ثقافي لسفارة دولة أوزبكستان.



	وشن رئيس النيابة خلال مرافعته هجوما، على ما وصفه بالعشوائية التي كانت تدار بها مصر قبل ثورة 25 يناير، حتى إن عتاة المجرمين قد صاروا بما لهم من علاقات نافذة مع الكبار وأصحاب السلطة من علية القوم في المجتمع وهو ما حدث مع نخنوخ.



	من جهته، أكد ياسر عبد النعيم الباحث في العلاقات الدبلوماسية فى تصريح صحفى، أن شغل الأفراد لمناصب المستشار الإعلامي أو الثقافي لبعض الدول، يكون بشكل شرفي، مقابل قيام صاحب المنصب بخدمات أو تبرعات للقنصلية، مضيفا أن هذا المنصب لا يضفي حصانة دبلوماسية على صاحبه، لكنه فقط يكون من قبيل الواجهة الاجتماعية فقط، مشيرا الى أن هذا المنصب لا يأتي غالبا، إلا بترشيح جهات أمنية تابعة لوزارة الداخلية، التي كانت تدار في عهد الوزير الأسبق حبيب العادلي وفقا لأهوائه.

الفجر​


----------



## SALVATION (9 نوفمبر 2012)

*البلتاجى بعد الشهادة : "نخنوخ" سيحرك كل الثعابين من جحورها ضدي..ولن ترهبنا تهديدات "النخانيخ "

*​​*11/9/2012 6:26 PM​​**



*​​*​محمد سعد


تعليقا على شهادته أمام المحكمة فى قضية صبرى نخنوخ أشهر بلطجى فى مصر، قال الدكتور محمد البلتاجى القيادى بحزب الحرية والعدالة، أعرف أن ما ذكرته أمس أمام المحكمة سيحرك الثعابين من جحورها ضدي، مضيفا: "وأعرف أن تهديدات نخنوخ لي عقب شهادتي أمام المحكمة ليست مجرد تهديدات من بلطجي وراءه الاف من البلطجية بل رسالة تخويف (لكل الشهود من بعدي) صادرة من تنظيم البلطجة الذي كان يفرض سطوته على الوطن وكان يضم بداخله شخصيات كبيرة ستحارب ليس دفاعا عن شخص نخنوخ ولكن حتى لا تنكشف علاقتها الآثمة بتنظيم البلطجة الآثم".

واشار البلتاجى عبر صفحتة الشخصية على موقع "الفيس بوك"، الى أن الاعلام ترك جوهر ما طرحه على المحكمة وركز على تهديدات نخنوخ له عقب الجلسة،

وتابع : "السؤال الذي طرحته على وزير الداخلية سابقا وكررته أمس (على هيئة المحكمة والنيابة) هو : اذا كانت البلطجة قد تأسست وترعرعت تحت اشراف داخلية النظام السابق، واذا كانت الاجهزة الرسمية تعترف أن نخنوخ(مورد بلطجية على مستوى القطر) وإذا كانت هناك دلائل على علاقة نخنوخ تحديدا ليس فقط مع بدر القاضي بل مع حبيب العادلي وحسن عبدالرحمن واسماعيل الشاعر وغيرهم، فما علاقة تنظيم البلطجة الذي يتزعمه نخنوخ بالبلطجية الذين شاركوا في الأحداث الدامية التي أهدرت دماء الشهداء في ماسبيرو ومحمد محمود ومجلس الوزراء وبورسعيد والعباسية (بعد الثورة)؟ وما علاقة هؤلاء أيضا بأحداث من نوعية خطف رضا هلال وسحل الصحفيات والاعتداء على بعض الناشطين السياسيين (قبل الثورة)؟".

وطالب البلتاجى جهات التحقيق أن تجيب على سؤاله، مؤكدا أن هناك بلاغات مقدمة مقدمة للنائب العام في هذا الموضوع منذ اكثر من سنة.

وأختتم البلتاجى رسالتة قائلا: "لن ترهبنا تهديدات النخانيخ جميعا وسنستمر في نضالنا مهما كان الثمن حتى تنجلي الحقائق وتطهر البلاد من البلطجة ونقتص لدماء الشهداء".



الفجر
​*


----------

